# El pantalón me quedaba apretado y ahora muy flojo



## Oceanboy

Una pregunta. Como dirían lo siguiente en alemán?
Antes de la pandemia estos pantalones me quedaban apretados y ahora me quedan muy flojos!
( sí que he perdido peso!)
Vor der Pandemie hat mir diese Hose eng gesessen??? jetzt sitz sie zu locker!

Vielen Dank !


----------



## bwprius

Vor der Pandemie war [mir] die Hose zu eng, jetzt ist sie [mir] zu weit.


----------



## LeMaKaJa

"Jetzt sitzt sie zu locker" ist aber auch richtig.  Voll gut!


----------



## Oceanboy

Y que piensas de la variante original con:
Sie hat mir die Hose eng gesessen??

El pantalon me quedaba muy apretado


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> Y que piensas de la variante original con:
> _*Sie hat mir die Hose eng gesessen? *_


 

_*Die Hose sitzt  an der Hüfte zu eng, im Schritt zu weit*_
_*Die Hose sitzt ein bisschen zu eng*_
_*die Hose sitzt am Bund zu eng etc...*_


----------



## LeMaKaJa

Oceanboy said:


> Y que piensas de la variante original con:
> Sie hat mir die Hose eng gesessen??
> 
> El pantalon me quedaba muy apretado


Das ist leider nicht richtig. "Die Hose hat mir zu eng gesessen" oder einfach "Die Hose war mir zu eng" ist richtig.


----------

